# Weight Gain



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I had to go to the Doctor yesterday it showed 5 pound gain since my last visit.I'm hopping its Water retention but going to watch it like a Hawk worked too hard getting it off to put it back on.

My Doctor was laughing at me for worrying about it so much.

big rockpile


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

It is much better to worry when it is 5lbs. than to wait for it to be 20lbs. If you never let yourself gain more than 5lbs then you don't have to worry about the yo-yo weight issues.


----------

